
Show HN: Disk.frame, a larger-than-RAM data manipulation package - xiaodai
http://diskframe.com/
======
aroch
Is this any different than Parquet
([https://parquet.apache.org/](https://parquet.apache.org/) \-- index,
columnar data split across files), Feather
([https://github.com/wesm/feather](https://github.com/wesm/feather) \-- which
has first class R support or FST
([https://www.fstpackage.org/](https://www.fstpackage.org/) \-- Also first
class R support)?

~~~
xiaodai
Those are file formats. Disk.frame is for manipulating the data. It actually
uses fst as the storage format

